# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Công Ty Sửa Chữa Laptop Tại Chỗ Nhanh Chóng quận ba

## dinhduan911

Để sử dụng các sản phẩm phục vụ tại nhà๑ sửa chữa۩ mua hàng online◕‿❦  phục vụ đồ ăn uống➹~.~✿ hiệu quả❣ khách hàng nên duy trì liên hệ với tổng đài của Công ty❈ đó là cách khách hàng được bảo vệ lợi ích tuyệt đối[/color]๑ xem thêm: sua may tinh tai nha Giá Rẻ SỬA MÁY TÍNH TẠI CHỖ quận ba
*NHANH - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ SHOCK
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận D. Vụ:**
**1900.636343*
*Bấm Phím 1:* Dịch Vụ Sửa Chữa PC
*Bấm Số 2:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Bấm Số bốn:*  Phản Ánh Chất Lượng D. Vụ
*Bấm Phím 5:*  Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info[img]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExIWFhUWGBcYFxgYFxgdGxcWGBYXGRcYGx  gYHyggGB0lHRcaITEiJSorLjAuGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0O  GxAQGy0lICUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS8tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS  0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAIIBhQMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABKEAACAQIDBgIGBQcKBgMBAQABAgMAEQQSIQUGEzFBUSJhBz  JxgZGhFCNysfAVQlJik8HRMzRTVIKSorLC4RYkY3PS8UNEs4Ml/8QAGwEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgf/xAA7EQACAQMDAgMFBgQGAwEBAAAAAQIDBBESITEFQRMUUSJhca  GxBjJSgZHBQlOi8BUjMzTR4WJy8SQW/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDt2YDmRUXOK5YJMLiL3HxFGuPqh6X6B51  53Hyo1x5yGGGSPKm5JciwNrMCxXqAD8e3wqtVIuTj3JaXjI4GH  lU1KL4YsBZhzuPlQ5JLOQwwZ17j5Ua44zkMMLiL3HxFLxI+qDS  xRYeVS1L1FgIMvcfKkpReyY8MAYeVCkn3DAYI8qaaYgmdRzIHt  tScorljSbIm0tlQTrlmiRx+sBcew8x7qHFPkrnCM1iSyYPa/o0hku2DnCkfmM2ZfIZh4l996qdL0Zz6nT4yX+Wznu2tiz4Zsk8  ZQ9DzVvssND99VtNHOqUp0niSK4GolQKYB2PsoAkYHAPNIsUa3  ZzYD958hzpqOdicIuclFHd9093Y8HCEXVzq7W1Zv4eVaYxUVhH  oKNFUo6UXtSLgUACgAUACgAUACgCJtLaUWHTiTSLGlwMzGwueQ  pqLfBGUlHdklGBAIIIOoI6g9aQ0KoGCgAUAQdr7OixEbQyAEMO  XUeY7WPWhrKIThGa0y7nCN5dhvhJ2ifUc0b9Je/t71llHDPP3FB0p4fHYqTSKRI7UgFXoAImgBN6Qw4+1NAxymRLf  YWFLB3VVaQNHHEr5cueQSEMQ2hNoyADoWYU0X0Y5y1zskWWGMk  mSPGOzGZlSKNgDImZgvGudYlHRfztdLC9P4licntUfPC/vgyZFjaoGZrACaBBUhgApgeg948GjQvIVBdV0PbX/AHrP1S3pzoSqSW6WzPZ2dSaqKKezZWY7AoqYYLGPGVLC5GYlRo  T0/wB651e2pxp0VGPPPv2NVOrJyqNvj5blfPHdJXWMRoMqFM1zmDD  Ug8vx51imswqVIx0xWE1nvk0JpSjCT1Pd5x2wWu8sgZ4cpDEJK  2mv5oIPy+Vb+pzUp09G7Sb+RltI4jLUu6+pDxGFgXCrKrfXeE3  DHMWJGYWv7fhWepRoRtI1ov8AzNu++e6wXRnVddwa9nft2Cwf1  bNJyVnlibsLi6/Oo27dKTqvhtxf5rKCotcVDukmv13GsFGHsHAbLEvDRmyg3Pi19  5+HlUKEVVaU98RWlN4T3J1Ho3jtlvLxnBe7FijlhZDCqqHIKhi  RcW1vzPOuxYRpXFu4OCST4zkwXMp0qikpZeOSsw2Cj+j4h8gzK  0iqew00rn0rel5atPG6ckvgap1J+LTjnZpCcW0hjw+dFVR6tjc  kcPme3SlWlVdKjriku2/Psjpxpqc9Ly+/6kXCAqRKOcSRN7VuQw+BrNRTjJVY/wACi/y4ZZUw04P+JtDuFdvpAaNQx4s5UE2BBA6+yp0Zz8ypUll6pY7E  ZxXhNT2WI5+ZdbAvxcTmADZluByBsbgGux05y8etq5yjFdY8On  jjA3vDsSSdwyFbBbeIka3J6A96q6n06rc1FKDWy7krS7hRi1Jd  w8ZjY5YpMIGtK8bxC4awcoV5gcr1rpX9HUqGfa447meta1HCU0  tjF7rbJbYhefGunDlCxgxZ3IfVhcZAbEA668q2pad2cijB2+ZT  7m7wGNwu0cOSoEsLEqQ6keIW6MLgi4NxUsKSNacKsPVHK9/dyzgzxYrth2NtdTGx5A9weh9x6XzzjpfuOTdWnhe1Hj6GRVaiY  ciqYjrHos3d4cf0qRfHIPBf82Pv7+fstV9OODtWNDRHXLl/Qa2/E8+2UwxxGIjiOHzWilZPEM+thp0HTpW6DUaOrC5J1E5V9OXjBR  T7bxPAETYiR+BtKOEShiGkjtL4WZT4vVB1vzHarNEc5xzHJV4k  tOM8SwX0Ql2jjsZG+LngiwzBEjgfIT6wLseuq39499e1OCaWWy  3epUkm8JEaXbM2H2ljI1TE4hBDEoVWLcP6mO8hBNgSdSRre9S8  OMqcXsiPiSjUkt3sSNhLNiNgkiaUzZZWVxI+cmOViBnvfULl58  jUZ6Y1uNiVPVOhzuMbH2vLjcRhMsj5YcGZZsrMA8pvHZgDqcwD  AHzpygoRfvYoTdSS34WWV35Sm/IWHfjScQ4nKX4j5yOJJ4S17kWtpUtMfGaxtgjrfgJ57mk9KuGZ  cK2KSeeN4gqhY5CqHNIoJYLzNj3qq3ftaWi27T0ak2UG94EEeF  wv0yZeJxcQ8skpzKRDZEz88rNcWq2lu3LHuKq3sqMc+8Vtbacu  I2Xs7hTPHI8yQMysynMFePUqRoSAffRGCjVllCnNyox0vvgn7l  7dlxO0RnZgVwZWWPMcqzxzBHOW9gTa/saoVqajT29SdGo51d/TcrcbtmeHaGMkMrnDhxA6lmKxcaI8OQC9ls6cx386moKVNLG5G  VSUaknnYLZG0J8SuzcGcTLGksUkksiuRJIVeWyCQ6/mfPyFEoxjqklnsEZSlphn3lftQyxDaf8AzEzvhVgiimMhzrHJi  EZlLDUnQC9+jeypRw9O3OfoQlmOvfjj9Tebz7A+mYFLayrGrIT  zLZBcE+dc+pHOTRXo+LSx3OKsCNCLEaEdqynBaxsIakMTm7Ugw  FQACaB4DvQIdBpiJWBxnDzAqHRxZ0JtcA3BBHqsDqD94JFSRKE  9PbJKk2ois0kaymY3+smkDlbixYWUXa2gYk26C+oGyfiRW6zn3  lK79qg2V4FLQgFUxAoA9A4HbuDxa5EmjfMNUJyt/cazVdLw6sXF7pnpaVxBvVCW5ZPg0OS6+pbJz0ty+6h29N6cr7v  HuL1Uks788iTs+O7HILvo3ZvaOVRdrSbk3Fe1z7x+LPCWeOBGF  2XDGbpGAe/l76jSsqFJ5hFJjnXqTWJMSmxoA2YRLfn5X9nKorp9spalBZJO5  qtadTwLfZsRVlKDKzZmGurd6m7Oi4uLisN5fxIKtNNNPdbCZNk  QsFUxqQosPIc7X51GVjbyiouCwuCSuKqbak9x7CYNIxlRcove3  n7/AGVbRoU6MdNNYRCdSU3mTyNvhIkjcFQEN2e5NvMn4UlbUlBwxs  +R+LPKlndEZODKBHlIKrdAysvhtbMA1swGnypVLWnOKi1xx7uw  Rqzi2888j+G2ZGikZQbrlY25r2teoUrKlCOMcrD+BKVacnnPvD  w+y4UIKxgFb256XFjRSsqFNqUI4aFOvUmmpPkeiwyKzMosXN2P  c1dCjCEnKK3fJCU5SST7FVtzbpgcKIw11zXzW6kW5eVczqHU3a  zUFHOVnk12tp40XJvBHxOzkiV8ZdmZEebLcAEhS1uV7U6XTafi  q4beecdtyNW8lGk6eFhfsZTZ21Rt4NhpozAkWWW8bhmZtUA8SW  A8R6duXXpp6tmcWM1c+y1jBt92N348FDwYmdlzM13IvdrdgB0F  TSwaqVNU46UMb9TxrgMRxLWaNlUHq7Cy***1j7qhUxp3IXLSpS  ycDU1nR54tt2dlHE4mOHoTd/JBq38PfUorLLrel4lRRPQEUYVQoFgBYewVpPRJYM/tndLD4mfju0qyZQl45Cvh1009pq2FaUVhFU6EZS1Mi7U3WhWCC  CDDEpHiI5LLJkItcNKzMCZLA+rzOnanGrJttsjKjFRSS7knbO5  2FxMpmZZElIszxOyFgBbW3PQAX56ClCvKKwOdCEpau5Lwe70Mc  0s6588saxvdrjKqhRbTnZRrSdSTSXoTVKKba7kjYWyI8JAsEWb  Iua2Y3PiYsbm3c0pzcnljhTUI6UQ9291sPgjIYFYGS2bMb2C3s  BpoPEalOrKeMkadGNPOnuVWG3Kw64zN9HbgraZCZiY+OWNwIel  gAb3t0tU3Wlo5K1Qjr4NDt3ZEeLhaCXNkbKTlNj4WDDX2iqoTc  XlF1SCmsMrto7EVJRi44TPOqJCqO6qojzDMRcaEC589anGbxpb  wiEqaT1JZZHTc/CoqxjiZI5xiVGceGTkANPV05UnXlz7sDVrHH55J+D3dhjxcmLR  SJZQVfxeHUrchehOUX9p70nUk4aQVKKnrXI1LuxA30rMCfpeXi  +IaFLhSv6JF79dRTVWW2OwOjF5z3GJtzcM0EMJV7QZuE4ciRcx  zGzi3U9ug9tPxp6m/UTt4OKj6A/4Owow0mFCMI5WVpGz3d2VgwJdr3Nx9/ejxpatQeBDTpNFh4wqqo5KAo9gFhVT5yWpbYOMekzZHAxedR4J  gXHkw9cfMH3ms9RbnFv6OipqXcyNqrMIkikMImgaNvhJNniKDi  8K3DhzAKpkEwkGcuUUNky5swYm/hy63vatJ0Iuiox1Y7fqMbeniaNzKYWxdoc7ILKfrX9S4GvDyZr  aWtSbWN+RVXBp6satvr/wT8VNs4sxiECsXxGQMo4asojWInS3DZVZxe653NSeglJ0M5WM/L/4MY7E4VUlVJoioXEBkAUcWR44+AVRFCsFfNYi2XLek5RIy8PS0  mu/69hnDY3CpHhGTg8VTD9IzAZircRSUbmrJfMxGv8mb2W1R1LYIy  ppRaxnbP9/Ur22pGZca2SAgoxhzxRuS6yxqpBYElmTOxPUkmotrf5EPEi5T4  9xbYk7ObjpGYlZ2kVGcJlUmFchQqPAmYEXPUmpexvgtl4DTSx8  hzE4nCrh8QIXizMwdBwwUzwrEFQhhl8ZWchSPFe/TWe2GDlSUHjH/AM/53MzvJPG2JlMQjEYYiPhqqrkBOU2UAH29arlyYqzi6jxjBXY/BvE7RyKVZTYg/f5jzrLRqU60FODymKpSlTk4y5LDZu8+Mg/k8TIAPzScy/3XuBWhSa4ZOFxVhwzTYH0q4pP5WKKUeV0b4i4+VT8aSNUOoTXK  yaHA+lnDNbiwSxnrlyuo99wflU1XXdGiPUIPlNF9g9/dnycsSq/bDJ82AFTVWL7l8bqlL+IucLtWCT+Tmjf7LqfuNT1IuU4vhky9M  kCgCHtdCYXABJtyHM2N7D4UAVe08VxSBG2ZLx58qkFbzR6ZxqC  RfTyoATjIFR2UBgwycADNa9/Fltpz536WvpQAxipyI41u4MdxJo1wC6ra/UkE2t7RQArFTOkbnDZsnEULZSdMnjygjlmt771zeqVK1Ojmjzn  47Gq0jTlUxU4wTNj4bixh8RGGe5F3UXsDppbQVXY0VcUVO4jmW/KJXFTw5uNJ4XuMN+UNoybTOGcSnCNMyFeDZDDrpny+qRbrr766  KbTx2OHqqyq4fBukiwOCzMBh8PmtmIyISByHQnnU8xRr/wAunvsih2z6TMLGCIQ07dLAqnvZhf4A1B1F2M1S/px2juzme8O8U+NcNK2gPgRdFW/YdT5nWqm8vLOXWrzrP2v0KyfDuhAdGUnkGUgkHsDUWVqnNtRw8  vg1m6Dy4Z2eOMSSFbeq7ZFvc+prrpr5VBVn/CsntLDoMaENdeeJP4LH6nQt3N5kxDcN1ySa2FyQ1udr6gjtV9K  sp7PkneWEqK1xeYl5j8YsMTyvfKilmsNbAXNh1q6TUVlmOjSlV  qRpx5bwjIt6S8F/1f7n+9ZfOUzt/wD8ze+79QD0k4I2H1uv6vf30ecpsUvs3epZeP1LTbG+WEwrmKV  mzgAlQpOhGmvKrKlxCGz5Mtp0a6uoa6aWPXJGwfpEwDnLxGS/6aED4i4HvpRu6b7l1X7P31NZ05+DNSrAi4IINiCOo6WNaVucVp  p4Zmdp77YaCc4d+JnUqpstxdgCNb/rCs07mEZaWda36Lc16Hjwxp37+hf7QxiwRPK98qKWa2psOdhV8  morLObRpSrVI048t4RWbu71QYxnWHPdACcy20JsLa+VV0q8amd  Jtvul17JJ1cb+jJW2dsYfDKHxDqv6IOrH2KNTTnUhBZkyi1s69  zLTRi3+xl19JeCz2yTgX9bKtvbYNf5VR52nnudh/Zi8Uc5j8M7/AEwXu2N5MNhY45XzFZfUyqTcWDag2tparp14QWWcy06bXuqkqd  PGY85Y3u7vPhcY7LDnzIoJzC2hNtNfxeincQqPCJX3SrizipVc  YfoN7d3uwmEk4MufNYN4VuADcDW/YfOo1LmEHhk7Lo1zd0/EppYzjdlhsDa8WKi4kJbLcizDW48qtp1YzjqRkvLOraVfCqc8l  F6Udn8TBl+sTBh7D4W+R+VFRZRyL6Gqln03ONMdKznDQ2CSKRL  CyIQk/j5Uhvbg00W63/KLi3myxGNmP1dznEmRIl8QzFrE30tU9G2pmhW+afiN7YJmJ3Kf  JO6z52iEZCZLGTPEJWAOY6qubTW+XpT8Msdm8Np5wNYrcqQFgj  vJlxK4c5IWOUGNH4psxsBmtb50nTZF2rzhb744Gtn7oNNLi4kl  GbDEqt1/lmzMoX1vATl0586Sg23vwKNrqco54+YQ3UsC8k+SIRQOW4RZi8  65liWMN4iOpuPZRoxyyXlcbt7bdvXsNx7qs6F4WkkAxCwWEDBg  rRhzKy3JQC9rH231pac8CVs2sxffHHzLDA7lKZ1R5iy8fERMFj  8RGHXMSPEdW5W6edTVLfdlkbNasN938hD7rhxi3heVEgCssUsT  K7ko7lSCdLKpINjcH4mhPOCDtVLVpfHYrt6tgnBNErSBy6ZjZb  ZWDFWTmc1iOenspTjpKa9B0sLOcnQNubGh2hAskbDNa8cg/wArdbX6cwfn8/s7yt06s4TW3dfuj0tzb07ympR57M5VjcI8TtHIpV1NiD947g96  9xRrQrQU4PKZ5epTlTk4yW5HIqwgJpDCoAPJQGSXh8dMnqTSJ9  l2X7jTJKpNcMnw72Y5NBi5tO7lv816eqXqWK5qriRNi9IG0R/9kn2xxn/TT1y9SavKy7kpPSXtAfnxn2xj91qfizJ+eq+4dHpQx/8A0T//ADP/AJUeLIPP1fcNz+kzGuMrCG1wfUboQR+d3FHiyH56rjsFL6S9oH  k8Y9kY/fen4kheeq+4iYnf7aJ/+yR7EjHzC3papepDzdZ/xEDE7fxUnr4mY36cRrfAG1JtlMq9R8yZXDn50kVPfcVTEdR9HO  HiXCiUqokJcliBmyhyo15205CoOrBNpvg9B0+3XgqSW7Lfb4ab  DSMB4UW4uOxFz7bX9lYoynWlr4iju2kYU60U+c/oUezhM+FRMIxEgdzMquEc3tw2uSLqBpz51sjq0LQ9zo1vDjcN1  1thY7r3/mLd820IMrBnHCErLyaRR9aQRz8OhPkaJ/6mxCKxZT1cb4z6djczQLNHJFILq2ZGFyLqR3HLQ1sXtRwzhU6k  qVRVIcppo5l6Rt2MNhIYngQqzSFTd2OmUnqa591QhTinE9p0Dq  lzd1pQrSykvRLuTtw90MJiMIk0qMXLPqHYeqxA0Bqy2t4SgpPk  y9a6vdW91KlTliOF2XdGe9KX8/f7Ef8AkFUXf+qdX7OP/wDB+cib6Qtl4GGOI4YqJSfEquWumU+Ii5trb4mpXMKcYrTyZ+h  XV7WqzVbLj6tdzY+jGWQ4CPMdAzhb3JyBuQ99x7q12jbpLJ5/7QxhG/lp92fjg55vxJbakrHkHiJ9gjjJrDcvFZnq+jRcumRiuWpfVmx3  k39wc2FniRnzPGyrdCBcjTXpWurdU5QaTPP2PQb2lcQnOKwmm9  0VXoda0mJJ5ZEv7MzVVY8yOh9q03Ckl6v9jPQ59qbQGZiOKx15  8OJQTYdrKPib9aoWa9XfudOWjpVhmK3S/Vv1/vg6Uu4Gz8uThEn9LiPm+INq6KtaWMYPHP7QX7lq1/lhYM96YnAXCoNB9bp5ARgffWa+2UUdf7Ke1OrN+755KbcNzh9p  RKeUsar7pIlkH+Kwqq39isl6nQ6x/wDq6dKfeMvo8fQrt4mOJxGNxH5sbAD2cRY0+Kgmq6vtylL0Ndh  i1oUKHeWfo2/2N76I3H0N+4mYf4EP763WXtUse88v9qI4vE/WK/c1e2YhJBIhsQ6MvxBFaZppHm5JTTTPPCk21GtZjzONwg2lAmht  GpMk0aXCb0OsC4dow0IiliZSxGfiPnD8vCynkdasU9sF8blqKi  1tjA/NvfIWDLGFYSwyXzE34UJhykW1DKTf22p6xyvJPdLun+iwHi975  GJKqY82IGIOWRheyKnDNgLqct/3UOYpXcm8pY3yQH3icNinRcrYh0kuG1jZJeKpGni10qGrDbEri  Scmu5Nxe+zSySNJh1McgivGHdSskXqSJIlmQ/7UOpnlFzvMvdbDeO3zlkLsqmMvPHOcsjaiOFIuGTzYEICSevSh  zYpXcn+o7h99SJVcwqBxsRIfG2n0hcrC4W/hGtxqaaqbkld77ru/mCHe7gSMYYQV4qvdpZGzqiPHYmQZsrB768u1CnjhC81pfsrv6l  LtvbDYlYg6gNHxLte+cyStITbpqxqLnnkpq1nUxlcE3dTeR8I+  t2iY+NO36y9m+/4W5PUumwu4bbSXD/Zl9leSt5b/AHX2/c029G0tm4tP5xllUeB+FL/dbwar9338np1r1CzqfczF8rK/VbnQvK9ncR+9iXwZnd3d2hiY5ZOMRwzbJGhkkItfPkuDk6X1PP  TSvWwjlZOTRoa03ngsNj7txssSOQfpMBnz5fHEImuyIc1iWFxf  z5HSnGPCZdTt1hJ91kg4vda2D+mI5sbOImXVYZJHSNi4NmPhF7  Drelo9nUVzt8U/EX6D+ydzjPhopxMAZJMrKV9SMOVaS99bWvb504wyshTtXOClkm  7K3KVsVPE8gZIciqSrAPJKmaMHK1wBzOvapKnvgnTtE5tN7L9y  rn3YVcN9KM9kCWy5Rm+khipgtm6WJzdhe1QcNslboJQ1t/8A30Ci3egOETE/SXu7iIJweUxUMVzZvV/WtRpWM5JKhFwUtXO35lxjNwgzycKQKExCw5LEnJ9VnluzG5HEz  Edgak6foWStMt4fDwR8H6PpJDHkkJRpsRFI2UfViF2QNYtdsxX  kOVJU2xRsm8b938jHyx5WI52JHwNqrMT2bQktTEkCR6YJCwaCI  DSAMGnkDrm7mz/+Rw5UamMMR3zeL461iurfX7UefqetsJ6KUYv0NPgZldLWAsLFe  luXLtVtvVjOOFs12LKkHF5+ZzzeTYxw8lgLxtcoe3XKT3HzGve  icdLPSWd0q8N/vLn/AJNJuXsXhjjSCzsLID+ap6nsT8h7TVlOONzl9Su1Ufhwey597N  Rhjq/tB/wgfurXT4OSzEemL+bw/wDdP+Q1lvvuL4nqPsp/uJ/+v7ln6Lz/AP58f2pP85q20f8AlL8zD9ov9/P8voYD0pH/AJ9/sR/5axXn+qeo+zbxYJ+9mnwHouhBBkndxocqqFv5E6n4VojYx5bOL  X+1Fd5jCCXv5LXZu+WDWdcFGrKFPDRrDJmGmUa31PUjX51OFxB  S8NGK46Ndug7ubTzu99/ic+35QNtSYHkXiB9hjjFYrjes8nq+iycemRkuyl9WazeLcfBw4  aeRElzIjMpLXFwNLitVS1pxg2jgWPXrytcQpyaw2k9it9EK3fE  juiA+8tVdj/Eb/tW8RpP3v9jObJnbZ2PBkUnguyuO6kFbi/cHMO+lUQbo1d+x1bmnHqVhiD+8k18fT9jrK754Epm+lIBbkb5h/Ytf5V01cU8ZyeFl0e9jLT4b/b9TFemCS8mHXsjn3Er/AONY757xPR/ZOOIVfiv3K/fOFsPJgZ00Jw8VvtxBf3FahcLRKMl6Gro8o3FOvQnxqf6MVgdn  5diYmY85ZY7H9VJFUf4i1EY4t5S9QrV9XWKdJcRT/Vpv6F96Jm/5aYAXIlv8UX+FXWc3GDwcb7WRzcwf/j+5t1kB6C3XQ1sjUclyeYcUjgW1FyzSjtJIPg5FUM81UWKkl72  Qw+lRTI4Exm9GBs3eydobLEMYljBkCqHPDY3a2puOdecubfqsq  0nSniOdt1wdijWsFTipx3xvsS/ylsf+iH7J6o8r1n8fzRZ5jpv4fkD8pbH/AKIfsno8r1n8fzQeY6b+H5BHaWx/6Ifsno8r1n8fzQeY6d+H5CTtPY39EP2T0vK9Y/H80Px+nfh+QBtPY39EP2T0eV6x+P5ofj9O/D8gflLY39EP2T0eV6x+P5oXmOnfh+Qf5S2N/RD9k9Hlesfj+aDx+nfh+Rld7J8K8iHCKFQJZhlK+LMeh8rV17C  F1Cm1cvLzt8Njm306E5J0VtgtN9N0zhyZoQTCT4h1jJ/0+fSsnSerKulSq/e9fX/s1dQ6e6T1wXs/QyNd45JbbH27LhgeEIs1yVdo1Z0JXKcrHUae7U1OMmi2nWlT+7  gdh3mxKw8EMtgrorlFMio5u6rIdQDRqeBq4qKOnIqTerElWjLD  htCIOHY5AgAAKrewYW9ajWxu5m1jtjA3ht48RHCIUYBBHLFoNS  kzBn173Gh6UKTSwRjXnGOlcbr9SU++OLJLBwhMiSsUBXMyIqKG  sdUsouvI609bJeaqfuQdobclmRo2yBWmachVt9Yy5SefLXlUW8  kJ1pSWH65GF2tIIVgGXIkvGGmue1tT2t0pZ2wCqyUVH0eSx/4zxXEEgZAwlabRdC7RiNgddVKjlT8SRd5qpnPvyNx71YjPE/gvDJNKnh5PMSXvrqLk2HShTZHzM9n6b/qVDG5JPMkn460jO3ncbLa0gS2HCKkIOgQkmkMLvfzoA73sqHJB  En6MaL8FApnqKaxFIkYnDHR00Yc/OsdxRafiQ5Rqpz20y4GuIkosyg2sSpF9RqCL+dW0K8asc9xSjK  k8pk2DrV5SKj9c/ZX72/iKvpcCZXbzbvR41ESV3UI2YZCt72trmB71GtSVRYZu6f1GpYzc  6aTbWNx/YGyEwkAgRmZQWN2tfxG55ACnTpqEdKK727nd1nVnjL9Ck27uHh  8VKZXklUkAWUrawFh6yk/Oq6ltCctTyb7LrlxaUfBhFY95qUWwAHStD22Rxn7TbMvhtxcMm  K+khnuHzhLjKHJvflewOtqzRtYKerJ2anXridt5fbGMZ74+gNr  biQT4lsQ8kodmUkApluoVRzUm3h71KdrCctTyFt12vQt1Qiljf  47l9tHZ6TRSRNdRIpUlbXAYdL3/AAKunBSjhnKt6zo1Y1Fynkq92d1YcCXaN5GzgA5yvQm1sqjvVV  KhGllo3dR6vWvoxVRJY9BW8G7eHxmsqeIaB1OVwO17EN7DenOj  Cryiux6pcWf+k9vR8GfX0Y4a+s81v7H35bVR5GGeWdd/aq5xtCPzLneHcyHFsjSSSrw0CDKU1AubnMpudauq28amM5MFj1  mvZqUaaW7yTNs7twYmOKOUMRELLZrHkBqfcPhUqlCM0lLsZ7Xq  da1qSqU2sy57icZsGFsJ9Cuyx2W2UjMAHD3uQQbsNdOtRqQgoa  Ow6PUK0brzWzlu/dusFLsfZ2GweeOHGIWY6iWWMajS1lsR8KKNvoTXYj1Lqsr6cXP  Ca9C/j2jGJVjchXdbpY5kcajwt1PhOhA99WOnj2kc5VY6tLfJw/bjXxE56GaX/wDRqzvk89V3qS+LIaGkithgUCyDzoAcpiBTEHFGzsERSzHQKoJ  JPsFIkot8D+O2PNGud4/CDYkMrAHsxQnKfI2ocWWOnKKy0Q6RWCgAqAEkUgydR3N3qXErw  J7ca1tbWlW2unLNbmOvMdQPFdU6XK1l41H7v0PTWN8q68Opz9T  Ob57pfRyZoReEnVesZP8Ap8+ldjpPVlXXhVdpLh+v/Zz+oWDpPxKf3foZuPAymMyiNzGpys4U5Q2mhPIHxD4iu/htZRy1CTWUth0bKnvIvBkzRC8gym6C17t201owxqnNvGOBI2XO  YuMIZDHqc4Q5dND4rWtzo0sFTljVjYRHs+VkEixOULBAwU2LnQ  LfvrypYeMgqcms4FzbLnTNmhkXKyo11OjMAVU9iQRYedNpoHSm  uUPSbv4oOI+A5fKHKKpZlVr2zAeodDoaHFkvAnnTjchrs+VhIV  iciK5ksp+rte5b9HkefY0sMUYN5245HYNjTtJFHwXDTWKBlIzL  zzDTkBqSOlCiyXhSyljkdfYk6tlETt42jBVWs0i3uouAb6HS19  KelidKeeO+BiPZ8r3yxO2VgjWUmzscqqbdSdBQkyKpyfCE4jZ8  qBi8TqFfISykZXtmym/W2tu1JxYOMo8oZDUEAUAGBQAuKLMyr+kyj4kD99BKmsyS9513b  m+uDw10MnFkGnDiszAjoxvlT3kVLSeknWhTXtMj7M37w2LKxFj  h2PNZrLc9g18rey9/KstxSq1Gor7vdltvc0WtSe5c7YaOC0mcJa1rn1tOg5sfIc6rna  yjiVLlfM0Rqp+zPgYw+9AAzPh5li/pMoIB6+AHPbztfyrfGEtOWUPGdi3we0YpCrxyK6kMLgjmCuh7H  XkanTyiLJfezd+x1vr93L21cIUhPXn5UAGaBCHfKCxNgAST2A1  JqMeWyTEjFoWy3Ga5HvChiP7pB99SyREnaEfIuL5sgvcAt4tAT  oT4GHtFuelAwpcaigZmA0dtdNE9c+wD+NNtCWRM2NjA9deRbU9  B1tztVVTL4FIXG17WsQeo5EfvqMM5IpMd0q8mKLedj3/fagBp426Sc9R4R+P/AHUG/eNFPt+CV8PKkb/WMjKDysToTpy07dqqi/a3JVI5jhGQg3FiAsxLHvcge4DQVpcpFMaFJLGBM+57xjNBKQRq  EYmxI1Fm5qb8iOVNTZXO2ptezsYDEPmdjrdiWN/1tTfzF7Vil95nDqpqbyJAqJSCmAKQwK1AmKpgXOw0XhT3fh3Ma  s4FykLZw7WBBy5+EGtrZjzvYziXUsNP8iXsiFIZ0hGSV5GCzMr  XjSC95FBGjkqCWY6ADTXUC2JwShLSt339MGZ5HTl09lQZnYKQB  UAEaTAl7R2fLhpSjgq6m4IPPXwup7edZqFeldUtUd0+f+GX1aU  6E9Mtmv7ySm3nxhBBxDkEWINrEdRyqtdOtU8qmix3tdrGplzu3  vJFBhDA4LZ8QTKltGgeII1j+kCLgd1FdKM1FDoV4whpfd7/AAL/AAm9OGE08qI8gklEkp9TLh1iWK5B/lNWY5B3HapKaRojcU9Ta3y9/gUWJ3oSLCxwYaxZRiYy7q11ilkuuXW1yoF7g2IqOtJYRQ7lRgo  w945u/vTBBhUhZWYjiyWtoJlkjfDm56eA39tEZpLBKlcQhTUZf2+xO/LuHxUkkV5BxGw8wcKCS0EY4ikMwtcJofwXqUtizx4VJOPrh/pyV8u9EE4xKO02HE2IEyyRjMSoUKI5AGBtpfQ2v7NVrTyQ8xCe  pPKy8jG6W3IMKuIWQuwmdFNl1aH6wOTrobPe1EJJEKFaFNSUu/0LSbfHDMRMwcyJFiY0QXW3Fl+rtIL5csWlxypuoufiW+ag/a7pP6/8DU+98IfFvEzrx41eMZf5PFZDHIwPQ5SfEOd6Ne7wJ3MU5Y7r5  lXultuHDxOkhYEz4WQWW/gikDP8qUZJLcpoVowi0+cr5EveneaHFYUooYSnEZ2JXR41V0jc  n9LIUU/ZolNNEq9xGcMd8mOtaqzEKFAAoADC+lALYTEgXQAAeVPI5ScuR  cigixAI86eRRbTyjpHooghaJ/ADJE1gTqQhF1AvyFw3LtV1N5O5Y1ZTptS5R0EKOw+Aqw2jEWAi  Vi6xIGOhIUa0YALaONEQU5b5my8woGhNyfdVlOnqfJCc9Ixs3a  3FbLwypy5vWBt6uh00Pi+RqU6WlZyRhU1PGB/aBmGXhAH***y6Cx5XYdbfjURp6N9Y56v4SLgPpDXWdQEZCDly8  zYaFWJ5Fug6U5qko+wKDnn2iSmzY1YFRlsb2GgvZeg0/NB06/CqsIs3IMc2GkZ4+ITYyNYlgtznWUqTodZHub9ewqKlFvCLp0Kk  I6pImTYKGQKSQVFypD92DMLjnqtrdrjkTUsIqyF+TYr8j0/O7cUD/wDV/wACjCAfhdB4FYeHS1xccuY59R8RTEKMqjmyjULzHrEAhfaRrag  BRfoup8u/nUJya4JJeom2mujafdVGU9u5PdfATJFmQg6GxHv6H41ZGLe72F  J+hmn2ja4OhHMHoauKyJi9qnK2UXIF9OnmT0pA3hZOW4nVmNtc  xPxOtZHyeZk3qefViL0iIL0AFegAAUAOqpNtDry05+zvUhaWP4  WaSNgyXDWPS91OhBUizKRzB0pko6ovbkkzbQlZCFjRFYeIxRBc  w52LAXy6cuVG5Nym1sv0RDxmDdLZltdVYWINgwuM2UnKSOhsfK  k0RcJLdkYi3PT21ETWAr0CCtSHk6/j8Fh9pYcMp80cetG3VSPvX/Y14KjWuOmV3GS+K7Nep6yrSo3tJNP4P0OVbV2bJh5DFKtmHwYd  GU9Qa9rbXFO4pqpTex5itRnRm4TW/wBSMDWkpFiNipYKSqkAtY2BPIE8gTbl5UD0vGRIFAgEUAIJv7q  RLApTTE1gUBQDYk0AhK0AxYFAhVMQCKAEikMOgAUAFQAk+dIDU  +jjavBxiqTZJhwz9rmh+On9qrKcsSNtlV0VMPh7HZDWk7gYoAM  NztQAkmgAXqM+BrkCnt+NKlHjBFhcRb87VFySFqSIcWykB1Yul  iFQ5cqAgggWAY6EjUnnSjFcovlWco4x+fr+wp9kwm54YBvrYkc/IHT3d6mVEbF7LgC3MZtcDwsdMxy9Tyuw+A7UAJmmwkhCtYkmwF  pBrottALcgLeWtACDicKgdMuUkarZv0mS5yk2As3xFRlLCGlka  w0+HjZygbOpIf1iSQQo1Y2te3Ue7W1Mk9txtZJ67UgYF+KLILs  xuAOQ1JHO/TnrVmmKWRwjKT0rceGNjZFdWDKdQeh18/ZU087oU4ODxJYZS7chhnsTfP0yGzEdjbS2vXl5VJIgzPSbMSWE  RhHZFbPnV18bAHkz+tppcC3Y6USxjBVVp649/y5MBimUucqZBfRbkkW7k6k9/uFZJcnnqjjqelYXvI16gRDApgHQAKAN5u2VaPZ0nEjVcI+JM+a  RVKB5M6nKTdgRppfWrY9jo0cNQln7ucjCbbvgJXBHFV3w8bX8Y  w8xEjC3PTKVB6BqNXs5IeNmi2uc4XwZG2fteVdmYhRO4KyRKgD  kEIQ2YKL6KetqE3p5I06slby37o0+0doQcN4pWUxTthoZDcEor  YU2kH2JFQ38qm2sPJtnOGMS4eF8uTEb/ADA7QnIIYfV6g3BtDGDY1TU+8zn3ePFePd9ChqBmBQBabt7fkw  kmZdUb106MO/kw6GsF/YU7unpls+z9P+jXaXc7eeVx3Rot496sFi48jxThhqjhY7qf7+o  PUf8AuuVY9Lu7SpqjOOO633+R0Lu+triGJJ59diu2PsPj7Omkj  haSdZ0VSoYkJlBYWGlta9PGOY8HPp0tdFtLLyXcmxQNlGK444i  +l5c5zZc5uOHfRclte9WafYx3L/BXgae+MkXfrA4GBTFGoWcGMgLxNEKAtxC5yk3OmXXl50ppJbFV  zClFYXO39stdq7s4VYmtDZBhOKJxxV+usMi+I5ZM5J8AFxbzFS  cFgvnb01HZduff+4Nq7Ijjw8ClEmbCvCkyGRzpOgBZlVgUIc6e  VJx2JTpxUUucYz+ZUYnZWGfawwnDWGJXKnKzXkIXMoLMTYk2XT  76TS14M84U3ceHjC+o7gNjK2IZsRgVw0UMTuUd3CuSckeaRj3P  MaeGmlvlrA4UU5+1HCSJ0O6MHFxsTIDmZFwrXNk4sUjoQb+IXA  XW/Kjw1uWRtYZksemPzJMW7eDM6BIAU+jYg28bZpIZlQPZTma/Yc709CySVCm5rbbD+QNl7uYVw3EgUFsQ8YW0yMVGG4gWNWa6tc  X8fS/lQox7oIW9N5yu/v8AQq03ZiOz9FX6UYTiR4jxOHxNBwx0MfW3M0tK0+8p8vHwf/LGfeYaqjnjuHwcknqIzdLgafHlejS3wWQpylwhM+HdCQ6MpBsQ  ykWPbWhpoThJcobApEMirUwEOKTGErEEEGxGoI6EcjQPODue6O  2hi8Mkn548Mg7OP48x7fKtMHlHobesqsEy6POpZLxJYXt1528u  X7xQgDpgMYiItpmFj0y3+8/i9Vz3aQ0ITDlfVKqdbnINT35/Kp4EGoBawv8AA6Dpf7qhoyQUdxd3HJARrY5vbbS3s+JqaytkTS  DWaT9Bew8XTX9X8X91JNg0OLID+jcWuL8ja/enkMFQ8L59Z0ZS7OEKqTbMGUAk/mi2vPXSoymkNLIrCxOpJaUOMoB0He9yb6XF/j2FVSllZJpYDw+zZMpzTluWXw8rNc5tfFfryHwFWRjnci2LnwR  MWSRldrhgx8N3Rg6394/2qbipbMcKkoPMf7zsRMW0TQZpSC7AqFzvl4gzDKFQjMAQQbakD  yvUkVlCuGYk8UKEBIaNRYHLp4hrmGnq3I1PraGs1xXlSxL+HfP  r7sItpU1PK79is27t2QRrG3hkDgtkvlKZrqMx5kqLEDqau1mPx  9DxL1wZ3enZxSUSAgxzDOpHIk2zD23N/fVE44Zyr2l4dRtcMpSKgYwA0AbfZWytmNDG0s4EhRS44oFmtqL  dK85dXfU41pRp08xT227HaoW9i6cXOW+N9yV+Rtkf1gfthVHnu  r/yv6S3y3T/AMfzCOxdj/1gfthR53q/8r+kPK9P/H8wfkfZH9YH7YUee6v/AC/6Q8r0/wDH8wHYuyP6wP2wo891f+V/SHlen/j+YPyJsf8Apx+2FHnerfyv6Q8r0/8AH8wvyJsf+sD9sKXnerfy/wCkflun/j+Yf5F2P/WB+2FHnerfy/6Q8r0/8fzMtvZhcNHIgwrh0K3Y5s1mzHS/TS1dvplS4q027mOHnbbGxzL2nRhNKi8rHxKOt5jBQA5FO66K7K  PJiPuoyxqTXDFLO3PM17Wvc3t29nlTTBtiZZCxuST5k3PzoYb8  sU8rGwLE25XJNvZ2p5DVLux+XGMVANha92Fwz3N/Gb+O3IX5CjIOo3/f1IrMSTcknqTqT7zURe8dMzEWLMQbA3Y6gcqYOTfLDMzHQs3Tq  enL4Uw1P1As7i1mYW0FmOgPMUAnLsxBxpHOQ6G/rG97Wvz520pqMi1U6st0mFFtaMPeSSXlb6vVz2UZmGnvq2NGTe  5opWdRvM3hDq75YaH+RwBc/pTSC9/shSB7jV6o47G+FrRh2NJuXvLJjGJliQWkQLkzaC1zfMTfp8afB  fpS4ObTNaeYglTxJLkEgnxm96BtZ5LTZ+PZiUYhhlJuR4rhl/OOvU1VVitJgvacVT1JehOrOcgBpANEUhl7uhvC2Dmzf/G9lkGp0vowA5kfdenGWlmq1r+FPL4O0xyMwzI0ZVlup8RBuLqf  ZyrQd9NNZQbvYscugA78tSbezSpoBygBLX6dKrxmeQecbCOni0  HK3O/PUkcun4NXYy8Ii3jkAuuUC2Um3s00sPOqoxcW8gh6p4JCZZcov  pe4A9pNCAjz4dL3K6kg++1hVMmok0sjcez4yviue9z2BC+3Qke  +oqMWsvkbbyLi2emUg5iGUKwzHkAACetyAL661KnBYFKRMtpfo  Ot+3ftVxApNpBOI38s0h5DXIoNtABYMT3N7X5ikgHMAsUZ8YHF  BVWYges1mspPJRp29W+pvUVLDBop9pozLIVLK5JKOFQ5bsTcAs  L3He3OqlQbq+JJ5/Dt931JTm3T0Q2zy/UqH3ckxURjiCRrGSQGJN3YhmOl7X768+VXSjlGOvb66WhGYEsh  ikwstvAzZBoWEqHxAa8rZrnz86rWXHD7GNOdWhKnJbx4ZUHDPa  +RrfZNV6Wc3S/QYNREC9AAJoATSAFACqYAoAI0AJNIYdACaABQAKQCc9A8C73ph  wLHlTI5DAoENTzqlsxAvy5a9+f41FTjByNNvbyrN4ErjY/0vu/jU/BNX+Gy/EN4faKsSMrC3UgfuNHhMj/hs/VCcTCzyDIxsRyt19lbbOlCUtMzVToOjT9WSxsrTUfG/767ng0UvZSKHXkngcwmxvBNKBYRqAPJnIW/uBPxqt046sIUq3CKHF4W1UVaaXBphM2vohiuHP/Vb/DEn8a5b5Zr7HONqO3HlsbfWydB+m1IZYbvy3kseeQ/5lqur90xX3+i/ijQVmOItxKyA8iD7DSawScJLlCGaosEmKQU0I2u4u9/0YiCY3hJ8Lf0RP+k/Ln3q2EsG6zu/D9mXB1KMC11Nw3ivcWN+xHMVedpNPgh43HCGME3bxBNTbU38RJ  vppVlKGtkKk9KIuzNvrLIsYQgsWF8wNsoY3IHQ5efmKlK20Jyy  QjX1NLBbsLi3eqk8PJc1lYCdSFsOYGlu415fKnJ5eRJYQsHy/HuqJIZxD2KgHW9yPIezpUZTwNLJV4nEl34bxy5b2EiaXByg3Nv  CBmvcHpz6VWpLuSaIkGFBCR8DEZcy2Yn1QFAzNcaW1+FhoTUox  XIpMAw5YFTh8TZzqc9+z31GgzC2o6k8zrPCI8jskAGZDDiWBZW  DBr3OrdrIAenMEgjoaYDOOwWKzpwhLlCxiMiQKsTBjxDKlxnBW  1gBYAWsKompuWx0LadBUsTxnfOVu12w+xS+kDfQKGw2GbxcpZF  6DkUU9+hPT28nUmuEecu7zHsQEb2bRZMJHkJBawuOgEbH9wqyT  xE11ZNUHJehd+jSRnwmdtSWa59mn7qKbzEVtUlUppyMRvlEybQ  kUH1rOunRgCwF/wBZWq6BCtBRzIJddblj5a+4k6e6rTHyU22sOQ2a1g3PW+uvX8c  qxXEMPPqZa8cPJWA1mKQUwDoEW2wsHnDuIxK6lEjjNrNI4drkE  +KyxtZepKjXkWkXUY5y8ZfZFjgg0wRcVkHGZY4AIkWQFmy8QZA  uWMHmDcNYgDS4a95csy2qd+PUzJqJkxgKgBNRbFkFqiIKmiS4B  TATe9A+AqBjiU0RY4KZEVTAqtvEAIT3f/R+P/dX0jrdN+7JFK+IUdbe4/wq06Yn6Sn6Q+B/hQA7hcYiG4bMT0Iv8NKANzuTKJVkzAWUiw1AGhzE31ty99/OulYuTTWdjk9S9lxaNTicI0mElEa5bnMoA5hGXS3eynTvWpvTM  wxftZZzfHRd6dRbHSgyvw2IeFMPIjlSZpGAB0OUwCx8rqRXEfJ  0Ox03EejPATO758SGkZmyIyEBmJYhRwmaw95sKQZIe1dyMFg4T  NA8zs2VRxHQgKxBJARF10A17mq6v3THfP8Ayv0MltGZfCjaqx8  Qva4CsQCegLBQfK9KEFyK0towSm+WQMXBwZA8a5AUcuvTQHJoe  RJtYVNxUuTXUpxmsSDxuBVUEsIcPmAVi1zJfnfT3nt5WoccrA5  QjKOlrYckhEitIHkDLnIINkQKxAFutwAxP63vpKKSwQhQpxjpS  Dhd5VH1jI4AGVVGrZAxLX+0BYDoaShErhZ0o9smy3B32mgjVZR  niuQVHNbEjMhPIHty7WqGrTLBklX8tU0LeP0Ov7I2nDOnEhcMO  vcG3JhzB9tWOeVk6NKpCosxZLGbryqFPKSRY/vAaJSdQDfX7/8AyPxqwAcADXUcuR525AjlQMRiJiOQBBtpyPnr161CU9KHGORp  b87EG2v+x61W0+UTT7D8KW1vcdBbrU4x/QjJjw79PxerCI3PMqAlmCqObMQAPaToO3vpNpbscYyk8RWWNy4  qNI+K8iiO182YZbHkc3L76E9txTej723xOab37/tKDDhbpHyaTUM47L1Rfn7KpnVzsjj3F85ezT49TB2qo5xr8fjh  PhIwB4lHfqAVI+8VoXtRPQ0VGvQx6rBoNx8MI4UZrufWUMxCIp  JIITlmN73IvqNbACpQWFgLam6dNRfvGvSDho3RJ8tpUZV01zIS  dCLdCb8up91sXhhcfcyZ2HGIi6mw5j+Aq2U4x5ZzNajyVe1doi  QZQugN7n+FY61ZT2Rnq1dWyKs1mKQ6ABQBL2djeHmVlLRvbMAc  rAqbq6NrldTyNiNSOtNMspz088E6fasYczo08s55PMFGTS2YBW  YuwHK5AB1saee/csdSOdSy37ylvUMmdsFRyJsFIQKACIpoaE3qRMIigAxQAYoAcU  1IiKFMRX7ZawjPYsddR+ZzHXl8quonV6bxIiRbRlV2kjcxM/Ph+Aam9gF5C/SrjqD/AOXcV/Wpv2jfxoASdsTP4ZZpnUggjisLhhqLtcW7i2tAifsLaQhziOF3  Vst7yJcWv3Vb/jvWm3uVRznuYb6lGpjMkvianCb4DhhPoWKLA80RWAzEZblW08W  nvq13kZSyY42TksRkmUW8OLUks+ExEZvY54nTU68+V/xerld02sGilbVYctGeaJeFhVdTfI7jUgjNiJFBt1Hgrm8nRex0  Vt6EhazTIp7MRe32TTIbkDam20xMJ4bhgGFyO41/fVNZZiZL3PhGXxhiGkwbLpfLe9r2vcdjr7jVVPWU2ni9nsLeNV  WxWwvbQdTUYuTZTSnWdTMXuN4aGELmjUhWF7t62nrAnrY3+FOc  pKRbcVKqrachYWKElihYtcZgfVB5qVA9vXW4NOc5JIlXr1oxj2  yHh4oi5KyNnt4kBIUi5FzbnqCLHuKk5y07jq160aWXt2J17VS2  cvdj2Cx0kLh4nKMOqn5HoR5HSkThOUHmL3NzsT0lFQFxMd/+pHz96HQ+4+6rI1MLB0KXUO01+ZscDvDBiP5HFR6/mFQG5dmIJq1ST4Z0KdxTnwy0ZH1s+h/VGn8aluXCo4m6sG/sgW+evWjHqAxjMDnXJcgHt0Nj/G48wD0pRjh8jb2G12Xa5M0xupWxYW1BF7Acxe47aVIRB2j9GhQ  CbFtGAbgZ1DerlyqgHq+QFhSckuSqdaEPvMxO2t7osoSAyTFXR  w0w8HhUi3D5sDmP6PIc7XNNSSlwZ11dUs+Gs5WM8foZHGY6SXR  2JUFiq/mqWYscq8hqTVXuOVcXVW4lrqPLIdIpJ+xNkS4qURRAZrEnMbAA  cyfj0uaklknSpSqS0xN1hd0Th4ijxtM58QMdwoJ0y+Ii9rA3t1  NaIRcUdy1o+DHDZf4TY6RxRqJWVwihrrmXMFGa2qkC9+9TNJnd  v7sYjEN/Oosg5AiRT7SAD99VTjKXcxXNvVqvGcIrD6O8UdRJC39px96VHw  5GJ9Pq+qK2fczHK5T6OzW1zKQVI8mv8uflUdEvQplaVk8YK7Cb  Kd5jC31bLnMhe/gWNSzkgXJsFOgqKW+CqNJuel7FhHuszx8aKTPCFnbPkIA4Kg2I  J0LageymoZ4LvLNx1ReVv8hUe6jM7RiVM/FniUEEB3gCEi99LhyR9nzp6N8ZH5V5xn1+RL/4NVhBkxF+LxDnMZEWRBIQQ1+0RJHZgempozjcn5RYWHyQ4t0JS  8kZYCSOFJSpGpZ8v1f2gTbzIqGht4IK1k213SyOf8IsGKGUZhI  yAKjHwLiDAZGI0QZlbTXlR4T9ReUecZ/vOB+HcaW6h3yZpAlipvYzLEGGvW+YU1SfckrJ93/eRrHbpZUmlSRskZeweNlNkWNiGbkrHiAKD62U2pSp4TYp2mE5J  8GYqoxAoASwqSJJiaZIOgAUAKQ0xMcvTEQdqws4XKL2J625gd/ZVtOWDfY1o086h7dXdk4qfhyScJFjZ82ZNSGRQNftH4VcpJ8HU  p1oVPumm2huNgISgl2kFLkhdQ1yLXuUU5eY52qRaNbx7gRwYaW  SHHRSOuQ8MMhLDiKDY2uDYk6c7UmKTSWWRtzdl4Ro5Bi8SYXzD  IFBIy2FyTlIGvS/Sq5aZcs59eVCs1mWDY7IhwuDJlhniluMpLSryuD6qsNbgcxUoR  hHdMlRp0qXtRl8zD73YozYx50yAMEFlLH1VC3LMoJNgPKwA1tT  8WKG7ynnDM59DxHiNwcznmwJANsvW62+VqeU+DTGrCXDNLg9tx  plR0Jaw15g9PWAI6X1oyN1IJbsZ2ntJZMyADXKbNny2DagkLbX  y1t50tSIutTxnJj5NgyD/wCSM8+Rbp7R16fO1LXEXmaXqMS7KkQjxKSSLWJN9NemluWtuel  9bPUmTjWhLhnU90toQDYssEzRGW87Rq48WdhZSunh6W5fCoTlE  ouKlJxab3MfAJA7FgtmI5MdLC3LLrVUnFo59SdFwSWcoNVkD3y  rltb1jfnz9X5U8x04G50XT0tvPJLtVRiDoECgAqBlhhNr4iK3D  nlQDosjAfAG1SUmSVWceGx+PePFKLCdrctbHv3HmfiaetlyvK/4voKm3qxjc8Q/+EdLdB2v8T3o1y9R+dr/AIvoRMRtjEObtPKb8/G2vwNLUyuVerLmTIgpFLBTECkAlhQMK9IZY4HbuKiIMeIlW2gB  YkW7ZWuvyqWp+pbGvUi8plxBv7jl5yI/2o1/02qfiSLo31ZdxWI9IGNYWBjTzWMX9vivQ6shu/qtYKebb+KY5jipr+UjAe4AgD3VDU/UzuvUbzqZaYPfrGRRiNXUgfnOGdiTzJZ2Pw5VJTkXRvasY4TFY  XY+0ZHGMjTxyfWBw8QvnGvhJtYg8iOtcyr1e1p1HGU8Nc7FsLS  6nirFc7j02wtqtzjHqyLZThlAWVQsgAUgC4A5e61Vvrdm/wCP5Mt8nePt9O4uXZG12dJGW7x3yHNh9CwsxIBsxNhcm5NhSfX  LT8fyYO0vW08cfASNh7VyLHw1yojRr/NswRlZWXP6xBDtoT1vzpf43a/j+X/QvJ3mMafoG+xtrli5BLsIwWzwXIiZWj1vzBRTfmba3pf43a/zPl/0Hk71vOPT07DybP2yL2HrMzkk4YnM7iRrE6qC4zFRYX6U/wDG7X+Z8v8Aoflb70+gjD7K2ulgq2AbOPFh/WLiQnU/pi/b3ULrdov4/kwVpert9BjaO7e0ZjZoFCBnZFDYdQufKD6mUHRFHLpfqaT61aP  +P5P/AIIVLC6ns4/Qz+1tlS4ZgsyZGYZgMym4uRfwk9RWy1uqNxFypvKRjr21Si8TR  Cq4zhGmNCKkTAKYB0gBTAWOdAg2phHuJZAeYB9tS7EstcDcmHT  9FfgKkmXU6k0tmxQjA5AfClkg28ji1FlchyL+H30gQnFdfx0qT  J9hLdPZ+80ZH3DfnRkTDU6UEXwJkpCiNGooeRxOVNilyFHzqOQ  YupCYkUgYdAgUAFQMNeVNEQutIkg6ABQIC8qYCqBAoGEaAG050  hjlMQKABQwCWkgDpgdp3X/meH/7Sf5RXznqf+7qf+zPZ2f+3h8EWlYDSCgAUACgAUACgAUDOY+lX  +cRf9r/AFtXsfs7/t5f+37I831r/Vj8D//Z[/img]Cách nhận biết máy tính hỏng RAM➹ máy hỏng RAM thường có biểu hiện trong những trường hợp sau các bạn làm theo hướng dẫn để khắc phục nhé✤
Máy khởi động mà không vào được windown✿
Nguyên nhân này rất nhiều lỗi gay ra trong đó có cả lỗi hư RAM chỉ còn cách là thay RAM mới
Máy tính đang sử dụng thì bị màn hình xanh
Hiện tượng này 90% là do RAM bị hỏng gây ra lỗi màn hình xanh chỉ còn cách là thay mới vì lỗi RAM thì không thể sửa chữa được nếu có thì chi phí cũng rất cao๑ Chúng ta có thể dùng thiết bị chuyên ngành để kiếm tra xem RAM còn sống hay không✲
RAM hoạt động quá tài thường phát ra tiếng kêu bíp bíp cảnh báo cho bạn không mở thêm các ứng dụng mà hãy tắt bớt các ứng dụng đang chạy để giảm tải cho RAM
Máy khởi động phát ra tiếng kêu bíp bíp✤ khi gặp trường hợp này các bạn đừng lo lắng hãy tháo vỏ máy tính ra sau đó tháo RAM ra lai chùi sạch sẽ và lau chùi cả chỗ giác cắm RAM❣ nguyên nhân này thường là do chỗ giác cắm tiếp xúc kém với nhau
Chú ý khi thay thế RAM các bạn cần chọn đúng loại hoặc loại RAM phù hợp với manboard nếu không thì các lỗi trên sẽ xuất hiện do vậy mà bạn không biết phương hướng sửa chữa۩ xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 7 Nhanh Chóng

----------

